# Tesla Model S Battery Module 5.6kwh



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model S Battery Module 5.6kwh On Ebay

Price: $1,350.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184497125753?


----------



## nachodaddy (May 23, 2021)

MasonLucas said:


> Tesla Model S Battery Module 5.6kwh On Ebay
> 
> Price: $1,350.00
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184497125753?


Question. If I was to convert my car to electric, how many miles could i possible get out of 1 of those cells?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Question. If I was to convert my car to electric, how many miles could i possible get out of 1 of those cells?


None, because no reasonable car could work on the 22.5 volts that this module produces. And for clarity, it's a module rather than a cell; it contains over 400 cells.


----------

